# The most versatile of vegetables !



## TexasTamale (Jul 7, 2005)

*[font=Verdana,Arial][size=+2]People are like Potatoes[/size][/font]*

[font=Verdana,Arial]Some people never seem motivated to participate, but are
content to watch others do. They are called "Speck Tators." 

Some people never do anything to help, but are gifted at
finding fault with the way others do things. They're called
"Comment Tators." 

Some are always looking to cause problems and really get
under your skin. 
They are called "Aggie Tators." 

There are those who are always saying they will, but
somehow, they never get around to doing. We call them "Hezzie
Tators." 

Some people put on a front and act like someone else.
They're called "Emma Tators." 

Then, there are those who walk what they talk. They're
always prepared to stop what they're doing to lend a hand to
others and bring real sunshine into the lives of others. You
can call them "Sweet Tators."  [/font]


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2005)

Just got to see your post TT..

CUTE..And oh so true...Thanks
kadesma


----------

